# Jadis



## MonsieurAquilone

Salut a tous!

Comment traduire 'jadis' en italien?

Merci.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Je dirais _precedentemente_
Je connais très peu l'italien donc il vaudrait mieux attendre d'autres avis


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Willi

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> Salut a tous!
> 
> Comment traduire 'jadis' en italien?
> 
> Merci.


 
Un peu de context?


----------



## futaro

Oui, je suis d´accord avec Zaby, je traduirais precedentemente.
Ex.; jadis on ne pensait pas ainsi
      precedentemente non si pensava così.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Grazie.  Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Willi

futaro said:
			
		

> Oui, je suis d´accord avec Zaby, je traduirais precedentemente.
> Ex.; jadis on ne pensait pas ainsi
> precedentemente non si pensava così.


 

Comme italienne je dirais "Una volta non si pensava così" ou "Prima non si pensava così". Quoiqu' elle soit correcte, cette phrase ne semble pas tres "naturelle".


----------



## Necsus

Willi said:
			
		

> Comme italienne je dirais "Una volta non si pensava così" ou "Prima non si pensava così".


Moi aussi.
Jadis = Una volta; un tempo; tempo fa.
Comme adjectif: Le temps jadis = Il tempo che fu.


----------

